# Medical records from Role 3



## RobA (12 Jul 2015)

Anyone know if they keep good medical records there? When I was chopper ed in there, I don't recall (I was kind of put of it). Seems like it was a mishmash of nationalities, I think the ppl taking care of me were mostly American.

I was awarded a disability award, but I think that was based on the CF 98 I filled out and a statement by my warrant.

Recently applied for the CIB,  but I wonder if they have the medical records necessary to meet the criteria (even though I think I do, was in intensive care at role 3 for just over a week). And if there IS no records beyond my CF 98, that's not exactly my fault. Making sure my injuries were fully documented was not exactly high on my list of priorities at that time.

It would just be like VAC to deny me for lack of documentation.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Jul 2015)

What point in time are we talking about. Canada ran the Role 3 for much of the time we were there. If you were in ICU while the Role 3 was under Canadian command, then your medical records shoud be quite comprehensive.


----------



## RobA (12 Jul 2015)

January 2007


----------



## dunlop303 (13 Jul 2015)

I was in Role 3 in November 2007, and VAC have all the records from my time there, and haven't had issues other than one x-ray that got lost getting data. 
In November 07 it was under the command of a Canadian Major, i cant remember his name but I think was there for a long time, like 3 or 4 regular tours worth.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Jul 2015)

RobA said:
			
		

> January 2007



So, to answer the first question... Canada was in charge. That means the second question is that your medical records should be on your CF2034, which should be available to VAC.

I should caution you that NOW IS NOT THE TIME to submit a request under the Privacy Act for your records. You will only start a tug of war between the various agencies that need your file. Wait until the VAC decision is rendered and then make your request. You should have the opportunity to contest VAC's decsion if you want to.

Once you get your decision, you should enlist the aid of a Legion Service Officer. AFAIK, you don't actually have to belong to the Legion to do this, although I could be wrong here.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Once you get your decision, you should enlist the aid of a Legion Service Officer. AFAIK, you don't actually have to belong to the Legion to do this, although I could be wrong here.



They'll work with you even if you're not a member, just have to call their office and send in an authority for them to act on your behalf so VAC will send the file to them. I had one of my decisions reviewed by them.


----------



## RobA (14 Jul 2015)

Sweet, thanks for the help


----------

